# have asc365 plotter cutter and need a rhinestone software compatable to it.



## trookie (Jan 25, 2012)

I am the rookie here...and purchased a asc365 plotter cutter with the understanding I can make rhinestone templates. After my purchase it seems that I can not! Can anybody direct me to a software that I can use to cut rhinestone templates with the plotter.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

Your cutter would of came with software that would be able top open EPS, AI files. Pretty much any of the rhinestone softwares out there will output the needed file format that you can import into and send to your cutter.


----------



## trookie (Jan 25, 2012)

drakesis said:


> Your cutter would of came with software that would be able top open EPS, AI files. Pretty much any of the rhinestone softwares out there will output the needed file format that you can import into and send to your cutter.



I am sorry, it comes with artcut, so do I just purchase any rhinestone software and work from there?. Is there a software for rookies that anyone can recommend? I have an order and was not aware that I am not ready to produce...I thought it was an open and go deal...I need the cheat sheets)))


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a software that is relatively quick, easy to use and learn, and not too expensive. It also has some drivers for different cutters installed, so you can check to see if it will cut directly to your cutter. If not, you can export your rhinestone designs created as .eps files and open and cut them in the software that came with your cutter. I am guessing that you do have the template material that you will need to cut the patterns?

Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Scrapbooking 2010


----------



## trookie (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info....I looked up my cutter on their compatible cutter list and it was not there. So can I use this software anyhow and will just need to convert it to something?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I use the Funtime Deluxe a lot.. it works great, fairly easy to learn. All you have to do is export your design as an eps file and then import it in your cutter software. If I was just starting out I would spend a little more and purchase WinPCSign 2012.. It has more features and drivers for a lot of cutters.


----------

